

Scientist who sparked racism row has black genes - Dauntless
http://news.independent.co.uk/sci_tech/article3239366.ece

======
aston
Black genes? WTF?

I hope that before DNA analysis becomes mainstream, the public gets a good
education about how genes aren't binary flags for what race you are.

~~~
jamesbritt
It's sort of ironic that despite all the attention from Watson's comments, and
with people crying "racism", folks still don't seem to know much abut genes
and race.

------
falsestprophet
This explains why Watson's remark was so stupid.

------
pius
Oh, that"s classic.

------
tlrobinson
Karma?

